# Irishmen and women



## Gunz (Mar 17, 2018)

Dia dhaoibh

I have my whiskey
I have my stout
And a hundred weight of gelignite
To blow the devil out

Fire in the hole 🍺🥃 🇮🇪


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 17, 2018)

Gotta say, I've always loved redheaded lasses of Irish descent. They're so gosh darned pretty. WOOHOO!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## ShadowSpear (Mar 17, 2018)

Drink Guiness and not cider, right @Poccington ? 🤔


----------



## Poccington (Mar 17, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> Drink Guiness and not cider, right @Poccington ? 🤔



Yes, for you... You and cider don't get on well


----------



## ShadowSpear (Mar 17, 2018)

Poccington said:


> Yes, for you... You and cider don't get on well



Hey it was my first time drinking the apple juice! 😆


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 17, 2018)

I had Magner's Pear Cider at the Claddagh's Irish Pub in Pittsburgh for the first time last weekend.  So I guess I'm officially Irish.  Grandma Malone would be proud of me.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Mar 17, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> I had Magner's Pear Cider at the Claddagh's Irish Pub in Pittsburgh for the first time last weekend.  So I guess I'm officially Irish.  Grandma Malone would be proud of me.



That stuff will jack you up fast. It’s like deadly fruit juice. ALL HAIL BEER!


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 17, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> That stuff will jack you up fast. It’s like deadly fruit juice. ALL HAIL BEER!


Ohh yeah, we were supposed to go there for brunch but ended up sitting there all afternoon drinking. I loved it!  Thank God I had a DD.  We went with my son and DIL.  We had St. Paddy's day here with them early as they have gone to Boston to experience their version today .


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 17, 2018)

Nice job on my Black-n-Tan!


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 17, 2018)

Just pour anything in a glass that's green down the pisser.   

I don't "celebrate" the day much.  But I'm more of an Orange fellow of Irish decent anyway.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 18, 2018)

Clan Campbell wishes everyone a happy St. Patrick’s Day


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 18, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> Clan Campbell wishes everyone a happy St. Patrick’s Day
> 
> View attachment 21875



This is household has its share of "disagreements", thanks to the age old Irish/Scottish rivalry.  lol


----------



## Gunz (Mar 18, 2018)

My wife's father was born in Scotland, a little town called Tubeg on the north coast. We used to go to the Scottish Games and fly the St Andrews flag at times from the front porch...she even took the boys to Scotland. Then she took a DNA test and found out the man she thought was her father, wasn't...and after three years of intensive investigation has discovered she's Italian. Possibly a Franzese.

That's fine. I like Italian food.


----------



## Poccington (Mar 18, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> Hey it was my first time drinking the apple juice! 😆



Your lack of faith angers the Cider Gods.

Chop, welcome to the wonderful world of cider


----------

